# Tracking the lead



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well thanks to my beautiful wife I have a new high speed sports camera that allows me to see the lead right throughout the cast when the footage is slowed down. 
I went out to have a play with the camera and was happy casting both the 200 gram as well as the 150 gram . 
It is goof seeing the sinker when you view the footage on the bigger screen  

Here's the footage for those interested. 
https://youtu.be/XpypuV_arLI

Regards :mrgreen:


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice, you make it look so easy...been trying for years to swing or step with my left leg when rotating, never quite get it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeremy.

First time I was testing a Century Tip Tornado Super Match I caught a 40 pound Red Drum at Cape Point NC back in early December 2016.

Wind Picked up to 30 MPH on shore and that rod was still powering through it with 8 and bait.

Thanks for your input into the design.

I cast with a beach pendulum cast and I did try out the Century Excaliber T1000 last week that is one bad ass rod for Drum fishing in NC. I think it weighs about the same as the Tip Tornado but has greater leverage and slimmer profile, so it get the sinker on out there...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

That is pretty dang cool!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Been doing a bit more work with the new camera and thought that you guys may enjoy seeing some of it :fishing:





Will head out again today and do some casting with the 200 gram lead.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Try to keep those arms straight. Your losing power at the end.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Are you using the Garmin to track your arm speed? Or for something else.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The thing on my arm is the remote control for the video camera. Arm speed isn't a concern for me it is more about the lead speed and ensuring that the lead has the wides arc hence the higher speed needed for distance. 






Regards


----------

